# $500 Off Complete 2.7T K04 Kits with Software & Fueling - This Weekend Only!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

​
034Motorsport is proud to offer our complete Stage 3 Turbo Kit for the B5 Audi S4 and C5 Audi A6 & Allroad! While capable of doubling the stock 2.7T's output, this turbo kit does not sacrifice the smooth power delivery and factory driveability.

*Hardware:*

This 2.7T Stage 3 Turbo Kit is centered around a pair of Genuine Borg Warner Audi RS4 K04 Turbochargers, and includes only the highest quality supporting components designed, manufactured, and tested by 034Motorsport. 

*Software & Fueling:*

The 034Motorsport 2.7T Stage 3 ECU Upgrade uses the latest generation of Bosch EV14 550cc Fuel Injectors, as well as the updated Hitachi 2.7T MAF Sensor to ensure adequate fueling and proper air metering. The ECU upgrade for this kit was developed in-house at 034Motorsport on our chassis dynamometer, and thoroughly tested on the dyno, street, and track to ensure optimal performance, safety, and reliability.

The 034Motorsport Stage 3 ECU Upgrade which retains full electronic boost control via the stock N75 valve. The secondary oxygen sensors and EGT sensors can be coded out as desired.

*Features:*

Genuine Borg Warner Turbochargers - Made in Germany!
Capable of 400 All-Wheel-Horsepower & 420 Foot-Pounds of Torque on 91 Octane - (Estimated 510 Crank Horsepower & 540 Foot-Pounds of Torque)
Complete Bolt-In Installation
Tuning Available for 91 Octane, 93 Octane, 100 Octane, and WMI - *Now Available with Multiple Tunes Via Optional 034Motorsport PL34 Handheld Flash Loader!*
*What's Included:*

Genuine Borg Warner Audi RS4 Turbocharger Pair
034Motorsport Stage 3 ECU Upgrade
034Motorsport 85mm Hitachi MAF Sensor Housing
550cc Bosch EV 14 Fuel Injectors (Set of 6)
EV1-EV14 Fuel Injector Connector Adapters (Set of 6)
RS4 Fuel Injector Adapters (Set of 6)
Fuel Rail Spacers (Set of 4)
Bosch F5DPOR Platinum Iridium Spark Plugs (Set of 6)
034Motorsport Silicone RS4 MAF Hose
034Motorsport RS4 Inlet Pipe Set with Silicone Couplers
Full Turbo Installation Hardware Kit
*Required Supporting Modifications:*

*Upgraded Fuel Pump:* Bosch Drop-In 044 Fuel Pump Upgrade Kit or Bosch Drop-In 040 Fuel Pump Upgrade Kit
*Recommended Supporting Modifications:*

034Motorsport X34 Cold Air Intake
Wagner Tuning Side Mount Intercooler Kit
034Motorsport Bypass Valves
034Motorsport Throttle Body Boot
034Motorsport Bipipes
034Motorsport 3" Downpipes
034Motorsport 3.5" Exhaust System
034Motorsport 2.0T FSI Coil Conversion Kit
*Please Note:* Select whether you are using an S4 Airbox, RS4 Airbox, or Cold Air Intake below. Select your engine code (APB or BEL) below. The BEL engine will require aftermarket or stock downpipes from an APB engine.

*Please Note:* If your vehicle is an early 2000 model with a Bosch MAF Sensor, it will need to be converted to the later Hitachi MAF Sensor. You can use our Plug in 2.7T Bosch to Hitachi MAF Sensor Conversion Kit for this.

*Please Note:* You must send us your ECU in order for us to perform the 034Motorsport Stage 3 ECU Upgrade. If you would like us to send you a tuned ECU before you send in yours, then we will charge you a $300 core charge, which will be refunded once we receive your stock ECU.

Use the promo code *MOARBOOST* to save $500 on the complete kit. Special pricing available this weekend only! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! We've extended sale pricing through the rest of the day today.


----------

